
Silicon Valley Has an Arrogance Problem - jamesjyu
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303661404579175712015473766
======
FellowTraveler
Wall Street has an arrogance problem.

Mainstream journalism has an arrogance problem.

------
eli_gottlieb
As much as I normally don't grant points to the _Wall Street Journal_ , I'm
granting this one.

Proposals for techno-libertarian entrepreneurial utopias on the sea are just
the tip of the iceberg. After those, we have to address the property regime
that makes the Bay Area increasingly uninhabitable to run-of-the-line
engineers, the exclusion and marginalization of the everyday working class
people who make the whole area run (see: the BART strike), and the entire
underlying sentiment of "Software engineering is the master race".

When we have started thinking of ourselves as the indispensable heart of
society and everyone else as mere utilities for use to exploit, yes, we have
become extremely arrogant and need to be reigned in.

